# Buying First Skyline GTR 32



## Willz (Sep 13, 2004)

Is there anyone on these forums from Northern Ireland.

I am looking for anyone owning a GTR32 for info on where who and how much you paid for Skyline Insurance.

I am 36yrs old 
full no claims
no accidents claims or convictions

Looking to use as a summer car only is it possible also for classic insurance on a jap import.

Is there GTR32`s which are UK cars available that would get me classic insurance.

Any help would be great.

Around £13,000 for car looking for bog standard no mods on it


----------

